# Installing Age of Empires II



## ACDCRocker (Jun 9, 2009)

when I start to download the game, at 66% it gives me this message "Age of Empire II Setup encountered a disk error while writing to the file C:\Program Files\Microsoft Games/Age of Empires II\Data\graphics.drs. Make sure your hard disk is not full, and that the file is not in use." I have no Idea on what I need to do. I know it says "Make sure your hard disk is not full, and that the file is not in use." But I don't know what they mean. So any help at all would be great.

Corey


----------



## Twisties34 (Mar 9, 2009)

I'm presuming you mean hard disk, not dick . Check how much space you have on your hard drive - Open My Computer, right click on your hdd icon and select Properties. You may need to empty your recycle bin and do a disk clean up to recover some free space.


----------



## ACDCRocker (Jun 9, 2009)

Wow thanks for pointing that out! I didn't even notice that! Thanks sooo much! Now I'll try this out.


----------



## ACDCRocker (Jun 9, 2009)

I tried to make room but it's still not working Got any other Ideas? Thanks Very Much!

Corey


----------



## Smartguy01 (Oct 15, 2008)

Please post your system specifications, amount of RAM, CPU strenght, Graphics Card model, DirectX installed currently etc.

Sg01


----------



## ACDCRocker (Jun 9, 2009)

Graphics card:VIA/S3G UniChrome Pro IGP, RAM:1.50GHz,448MB of RAM


----------



## Twisties34 (Mar 9, 2009)

hard drive size and amount of free space?


----------



## ACDCRocker (Jun 9, 2009)

Used space=318MB
Free space= 0 bytes


----------



## Twisties34 (Mar 9, 2009)

Your hard drive is full, you will have to delete some files to make sure you have enough room for the download to continue. You will also need to make sure you have deleted enough space on your hard drive for the game to run - check the specs required for the game you can find this information on the Internet or on the box that came with the game (if you have it).

I would recommend that you buy an external hard drive, you should be able to pick up a 1 terrabyte external for around the $200 mark (Australian), price would be comparable to your location. Move all files that you want to keep, such as music or documents to the external drive. DO NOT move Windows files or programs, this may cause further problems.


----------



## ACDCRocker (Jun 9, 2009)

Ok thanks I'll do that I've tried deleting stuff but I don't think it gives the same amount of space it took to download, But I'll buy one thanks very much!


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

ACDCRocker said:


> Used space=318MB
> Free space= 0 bytes


You sure that was the hard drive? that looks like that was the CD Drive you got the information from. If not, you have a SMALL hard drive!

The hard drive would be your C: Drive, or listed in My Computer as Local Disk.

To free space, go to My Computer > right click on C: Drive > click on Properties > click on Disk Cleanup. It should start to look for files that are in temporary folders and are temporary files. Note that the less space you have, the longer it will be done.

Also go to Add / Remove Programs in Control Panel and remove any programs that you don't use / play anymore. I had to do that with some of my games... they were about 6GB each! (C&C)
Also is this a laptop machine?


----------



## ACDCRocker (Jun 9, 2009)

OHHHH! lol There is 67.9 GB used, and 4.37 GB free. I use a Desktop. Thanks so much! and I'll use Disk Cleanup.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

ACDCRocker said:


> OHHHH! lol There is 67.9 GB used, and 4.37 GB free. I use a Desktop. Thanks so much! and I'll use Disk Cleanup.


That looks more better :up: 

Well now the problem you have now is that you have space, unless you tried to put it on a drive that does not have space. AoEII is not that big...


----------



## ACDCRocker (Jun 9, 2009)

Yeah I mean I just Installed Rome Total War and it worked fine, but when i tried to install AoEII it gave me a problem. I had it on my computer before, and now I'm trying to reinstall it. This is weird lol


----------



## f22archrer (Jun 7, 2009)

you must be having some unused games....try deleting them.....or some unused programs....try deleting them


----------

